#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Διάγραμμα κάλυψης

## SMBD

...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι γενικό θα χαθεί η πληροφορία σε βάθος χρόνου.
Καλύτερα κάθε ερώτημα (η ομοειδή ορθότερα) και ξεχωριστό θέμα με πρόθεμα την εταιρεία και το λογισμικό.

----------


## notis

Kosta εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το φύλλο εργασίας το οποίο παραπέμπει σε σχεδίαση 2D.Eισάγοντας το τοπογραφικό σαν .dwg το κάνω διάσπαση σε γραμμές και το επεξεργάζομαι. Όσο για τους υπολογισμούς εννοείται με χέρι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος και αρκούμαι με το κείμενο του Archicad. Αν κάποιος το κάνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω!

----------


## Evan

notis τι κείμενο έχει το Αρχικαντ σχετικό;

----------


## notis

Εννοω με το να γράφω μέσα απο το Archicad τα στοιχεία Δομησης επάνω στο σχέδιο με το κείμενο του,σε σχέση με τον kosta που τα κάνει εισαγωγή από το word.

----------


## Evan

α! λέω και εγώ υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που να σου γράφει και το κείμενο σε ΔΚ

----------


## notis

Αν πατήσεις στον πλοηγό Λίστες -> Χώροι ->Βασική θα σου βγάζει τα εμβαδά των χώρων-εφόσον έχεις δημιουργήσει τους χώρους που χρειάζεσαι- ακόμη και αν κάνεις αλλαγές στην κάτοψη θα αλλάξουν και αυτά! Όσο για τις λίστες εμβαδού όντως θα πρέπει να τις ανανεώνεις.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Η επιλογή Εγγραφο>Πίνακες και λίστες>Λίστα εμβαδών>Δημιουργία λίστας εμβαδών, όπως είπε ο kostas, προυποθέτει την χρήση πρώτα του εργαλείου ''χώρος'' και απαραίτητα να δώσουμε ένα όνομα για τον κάθε χώρο, πχ γκαράζ, σκάλα κλπ. Στη συνέχεια η λίστα εμβαδών που βγαίνει περιέχει και το περίγραμμα του σχήματος του χώρου σε σμίκρυνση. Με αντιγραφή-επικόλληση την φέρνουμε στην οθόνη που εργαζόμαστε. Εκεί με αντιγραφή, με πλαίσιο επιλογής του κάθε σχήματος μόνο, τοποθετούμε το περίγραμμα του σχήματος πάνω στον χώρο που αυτό ανταποκρίνεται. Στη συνέχεια, από επεξεργασία>αναμόρφωση>αλλαγή μεγέθους το ταυτίζουμε για να μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις διαστάσεις. Αυτός ο τρόπος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει για την δημιουργία διαγ/τος κάλυψης.

----------

